# Bunkhouse Wire Shelves



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

On the street side of the bunkhouse, we have installed front-to-back wire shelves.

We wanted the shelves to reach from the back of the cabinet to the front. I did this by cutting down and installing a short (12") shelf in the back, then a full depth shelf in the front. The back shelf was attached to the back wall of the cabinet using the manufacturers clip; the front shelf was attached to the front of the back shelf using wire ties.

















In a previous project we installed Wire Baskets in the Bunkhouse.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nicely done, Ed.









Did you not have any shelves there before?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Did you not have any shelves there before?
> 
> [snapback]113905[/snapback]​


No, the 26RS comes with two large closets with only a hanger pole in each.

Anybody know of kids that hang up all their clothes, including underwear and socks, on hangers? ...

.........................
.....................................
..............................................
..................................................................I thought not









Ed


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mod.









I installed some wire shelving as well. I installed mine up-side-down so the lip faces up instead down. This way nothing slides off of the shelves while travelling.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Ed you are on a roll

Thor good Idea about flipping them upside down









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> On the street side of the bunkhouse, we have installed front-to-back wire shelves.
> 
> We wanted the shelves to reach from the back of the cabinet to the front. I did this by cutting down and installing a short (12") shelf in the back, then a full depth shelf in the front. The back shelf was attached to the back wall of the cabinet using the manufacturers clip; the front shelf was attached to the front of the back shelf using wire ties.
> 
> ...


Where did you buy the shelves? Did you have to cut them to fit?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> [Where did you buy the shelves? Did you have to cut them to fit?
> [snapback]121813[/snapback]​


We bought them at Home Depot, and we cut them to fit in two ways ... first the width was cut at Home Depot.

Second, you have to look carefully but there are actually two shelves one in front of the other. The front shelf is standard depth. The rear is cut down severely to make the pair fit the available space; that cut I made at home with a hacksaw.

Ed


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Our Home Depot carries 3 different widths 20" & 16" and 12". They will also cut to size.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You know, I hadn't even thought of using that stuff. I have a few pieces left over in the shed from when I did my daughters closet. Time to get the tape measure out, and hang some selves.

Tim


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Looks great!!!







Thats one of the things we need to do first -- put in shelves!!

sunny Jewels


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> You know, I hadn't even thought of using that stuff. I have a few pieces left over in the shed from when I did my daughters closet. [snapback]121861[/snapback]​


Home Depot carries two types. The type with the wider distance between the wire and the "pantry" style with the wires closer together. You probably have some of the wider stuff left over. I'd suggest you go look at the "pantry" style ... for this application you may find it works better.

Ed


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looking at your pictures, I'd say I have the same stuff. I just can't remember how much I have. I'll have to dig it out of the shed.

Tim


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm jealous - it looks like your doors a full-length?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> I'm jealous - it looks like your doors a full-length?
> [snapback]121904[/snapback]​


One of the things you can do with the shorter doors, and remove the panel on the bottom, and put in a drawer. I have been talking about doing this since we got the TT, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.

Tim


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Your signature says you have a 2006 model; so do I, but my doors are not full length!















I don't understand that, unless Keystone ran short of 48" doors and slapped on whatever was in stock at the time.









I want to put in wire shelves too, but that short door messes up things. (I did install wire shelves in the front cabinet between the bunks though.)


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Your signature says you have a 2006 model; so do I, but my doors are not full length!
> [snapback]122039[/snapback]​


We were an early 2006. So, we have most of the 2005 features and a few of the 2006 features.

Ed


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Scrib said:
> 
> 
> > I'm jealous - it looks like your doors a full-length?
> ...


Like this Tim









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------

